# If you has 1 gun for a shtf rifle or shotgun?



## PurpleBeard91

The title says it all. If you. Had to choose between a rifle or shotgun for a shit has hit the fan weapon what would it be?


----------



## James m

I would choose a rifle. Mainly because I want range and I want to hit what im aiming at.


----------



## Mic

If I can only has(sic) 1 gun, it would probably be a semi-auto 12 gauge with interchangeable barrels (bird barrel and rifled slug barrel).
This would allow me to hunt most game at most distances and defend myself.
Fortunately, I'll never have to make this choice.


----------



## MrsInor

Inor would have the rifle and I would have the shotgun. We will share.


----------



## Mic

MrsInor said:


> Inor would have the rifle and I would have the shotgun. We will share.


That's no fair. Take a side!


----------



## Beach Kowboy

As much as I LOVE the shotgun. A rifle is the better all around weapon in the long run. IMO...


----------



## Notsoyoung

Rifle. Like the old AT&T add, I want to be able to reach out and touch my target.


----------



## MrsInor

Mic said:


> That's no fair. Take a side!


What's not fair. I just voted for Inor since he is busy working in Montreal this week so doesn't have a lot of free time.


----------



## PalmettoTree

An over-under.


----------



## AquaHull

PalmettoTree said:


> An over-under.


Over under is a football bet


----------



## Notsoyoung

An over-under? So you are not only limited in range but you are limiting you shots to two? I have a Ithaca side-by-side that is my favorite shotgun, but it would be about the last gun I would chose for a SHTF situation.


----------



## Charles Martel

Rifle, for sure.


----------



## paraquack

If I was asked by a newbie, this would have to be where to start. There is a tool for every job. I believe that most people here have a multitude of tools, one each job. A semi-auto rifle is designed to do a job. I'd hate to try hunting water fowl with it, even tho it could be done. I just wonder how much meat would be left. I enjoy thinking about such questions, but I feel they are out of touch with my deluded reality.


----------



## bigdogbuc

A Nuclear Missile.


----------



## Inor

bigdogbuc said:


> A Nuclear Missile.


Would that be a rifled or smooth bore nuclear missile?


----------



## James m

I would prefer a 17th century frigate to a three masted brigantine any day of the week.


----------



## Hemi45

Tough choice and I don't say that flippantly. Where I live, fish are abundant so bird hunting isn't necessary. It's tough to beat a 12GA for CQB/HD and with rifled slugs you can reach out to 100 yards accurately. That said, eight rounds vs thirty before a reload really favors a semi-auto rifle if you're in a gun fight. All things considered, I'd probably go with a rifle but I'd sure hate to have to make the SHTF equivalent of Sophie's Choice.


----------



## bad

I would use the nearest weapon and use it to the best of my ability. 

We bought this place from Amish, they had a 12 gauge at one entrance, his 30-06 at another door and his 22 at the back door. All pump guns. I have nerer met an Amish male that didn't have a nice rifle. So much for being pacifists.

His doors were never locked, ours are.


----------



## RogerD

No choosing here, not a 1 gun person.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Magazine fed semi-auto rifle in .223 caliber with a 1-4x Leupold scope.


----------



## Seneca

Rifle. 
I can carry more ammo 
It will shoot further with better accuracy.
Generally speaking rifles are easier on the shoulder.


----------



## Smitty901

Only 1 it would have to be AR15


----------



## outsidethecamp

Roger that, Smitty.


----------



## keith9365

Rifle, 7.62x51. A vest will stop buckshot, but not 147 grains of 7.62mm boat tail at 2700 fps.


----------



## retired guard

As much as I love shotguns it would have to be a rifle. Darn that hurt!


----------



## Mottmcfly

Daniel Defense M4


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I have seen a several more responses on this thread so I will add a little more.. I am still goin to stick with the AR platform and still stick with the 7.62x51 instead of the 5.56.. Even thought the 5.56 is a decent round. In the long run, even tohught he .308 is heavier and cant use as many as the 5.56 is still my favorite!! If you put a bull barrel on the AR and use 175grain or heavier. You will have a very fine weapon with the ability of reaching out to 800 yds plus.....In the right hands, a .308 in AR platform will reach out to OVER 1000 yds and still take out an adversary!!! An ak WILL NOT do that unless is is highly souped up and still have an expert "behind the wheel".


----------



## Reptilicus

My choice would be an AR in 308/7.62x51. No other choice in my view!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Inor said:


> Would that be a rifled or smooth bore nuclear missile?


They make them in rifled? I'll take one of those then. ::clapping::


----------



## Inor

Man, why don't you just ask me which of my kids is my favorite?  Some days, it is daughter #1, today it is daughter #2. It is the same way with my guns.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

An AR carries the day, but I gotta tell ya I've carried the AR, M-14, and Rem 870/Mossy 500 when my life counted on them, and I loved shotgun day.

"Avon calling. Boom Boom. Room clear!"

EDIT: Perhaps it would be better to say that I never felt under gunned on shotgun day rather than I loved shotgun day. Wouldn't want my compadres to get the wrong impression or anything...


----------



## Chipper

Wouldn't care. It would be the next one I picked up off the ground with the most ammo.


----------



## jimb1972

Notsoyoung said:


> An over-under? So you are not only limited in range but you are limiting you shots to two? I have a Ithaca side-by-side that is my favorite shotgun, but it would be about the last gun I would chose for a SHTF situation.


I would probably like the over under as well, with sub caliber adapters you can fire any rifle ammo and still have the option of using slugs or shot. I think the over under is a very viable, potent and well thought out choice.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

A shotgun is a much more practical weapon. Unless you are out in a desert, you most likely wont have to worry about the range difference. In a wooded or rolling hills area a shotgun will reach out to 150 yards with a slug and that is plenty of range. Plus if you are hunting for food. you are much more likely to hit what you are aiming at with a shotgun than a rifle especially if you are in an area with plenty of flying game.


----------



## Mike45

If I *had* only one, it would by a rifle.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Centerfire rifle, at least .30 caliber.
Nothing fancy, perhaps a Marlin 336 in 30-30 or a Mauser K98k in 8X57. Either will be running long after the latest plastic-fantastic--super-duper-do-all-magic-death-ray has bound up tight.


----------



## Ratchetman

My weapon of choice in a long term survival scenario is a recurve bow...u won't see me coming and there is no bang


----------



## nephilim

Ratchetman said:


> My weapon of choice in a long term survival scenario is a recurve bow...u won't see me coming and there is no bang


Another that would use a bow!


----------



## Hemi45

Ratchetman said:


> My weapon of choice in a long term survival scenario is a recurve bow...u won't see me coming *and there is no bang*


Nope, just a whimper!


----------



## oldmurph58

tough choice, for a fire fight a rifle hands down. but i like the versatility of a shotgun, birds, deer, or men, they will all go down


----------



## ordnance21xx

M1A rifle in .308 cal. 


MOLON LABE


----------



## redhawk

Rifle...reach out and touch something!


----------



## bigdogbuc

Mic said:


> That's no fair. Take a side!


She did. Inor will carry whichever one she tells him he will.


----------



## Seneca

If I could only have one gun? a rifle or shotgun? I think I'd want my one gun to be the other guys rifle or shotgun. that way I'd have two (mine and his) and he'd have none.


----------



## alterego

Remington 870 12 gauge. Fool proof. Operates in any condition. Ammo availability. Will kill any thing. More versatility than any other gun. Quantity in circulation beyond all others. Parts and accessories available every where.


----------



## SARGE7402

Probably my Walther PP in .22 . It's a gun that can be with you 24/7


----------



## Kauboy

Rifle, always.


----------



## Notsoyoung

The question was shotgun or rifle. Frankly, I don't believe that there is a right or wrong answer. There are plusses and minuses for both. What it boils down to is what you are most comfortable with and where you live, the terrain, the vegetation, and the game. A rifle has accuracy and range, shotguns have versatility. 

Earlier I made a disparaging remark about choosing an over/under but I didn't think about the rifle/shotgun combo, or even the drilling. In a way that would cover both bases. The point is that I was out of line. What is best for you is what you should go with.


----------



## paraquack

Would you really have only one firearm. I've always believed that you use the proper tool for the job at hand. I understand something unforeseen could happen, but then again that's why we're all here, isn't it! I guess I'd have to go with the AR-15. Ammo is accessible and will probably be around evn after a SHTF event.


----------



## phrogman

My AR in 5.56 but if all I had was my Mossberg I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Notsoyoung

paraquack said:


> Would you really have only one firearm. I've always believed that you use the proper tool for the job at hand. I understand something unforeseen could happen, but then again that's why we're all here, isn't it! I guess I'd have to go with the AR-15. Ammo is accessible and will probably be around evn after a SHTF event.


If I ever went with just one gun it would mean that I have spent allot of money on guns that I wouldn't be able to use. In other words, I believe like Paraquack, different tools for different situations. Depending upon what I am hunting for and where I am hunting, I have different weapons. Same for self defense. During the day, AR-15. At night, a shotgun. Handguns carried at all times of one type and caliber or another. BUT if I had to choose one firearm period, probably my AR in 5.56mm.


----------



## TR19D

The devotion to 5.56mm is crazy. Do a little research into the history of why the military adapted the 5.56, then keep digging in to why it had to be retooled so many times, with so much difficulty. If you really want an eye opener, ask a serviceman who found himself in a bad way why the tiny little 5.56 leaves something to be desired. The Army heard enough gripes to develop new rounds, and unconventional soldiers rarely use 5.56, when given the choice. It may be readily available just "laying around" but that only gives it a place in the arsenal, not at the top. Any guy lucky enough to go through the course and come out as a designated marksmen carrying an M14 will just smile. No feeling under-gunned there. Thanks to hands-on experience, I'll take anything 7.62x51 (.308) all day long. My M1A has been as reliable a rifle as any. Never missed a beat since '93. 20 rounds, 30 rounds, it doesn't matter. You put a quality rifle in the hands of a proficient marksman and that difference quickly dissolves. A good ole' papaw bolt gun in .308 would be second. Quality glass on top, a good 200 yard zero, its game time. 

And for the record, no reputable marksmen (or sane person) would say that .308 can go a 1000 yards in the hands of anyone but the best. It is not realistic for the limitations of the round. To say anything past that is foolhardy and uninformed. 800 yards is the max effective engagement range, past that you are squeezing and hoping the round doesn't tumble or drift/die. It takes a quality match load (almost always handloaded) to hit that kind of performance. Factor in the type of glass it takes to get out there, just unrealistic. Look to the .300 WinMag for that game. The Army is retooling its M24 for just that caliber in hopes of increasing engagement ranges. They know.


----------



## Notsoyoung

TR19D said:


> The devotion to 5.56mm is crazy. Do a little research into the history of why the military adapted the 5.56, then keep digging in to why it had to be retooled so many times, with so much difficulty. If you really want an eye opener, ask a serviceman who found himself in a bad way why the tiny little 5.56 leaves something to be desired. The Army heard enough gripes to develop new rounds, and unconventional soldiers rarely use 5.56, when given the choice. It may be readily available just "laying around" but that only gives it a place in the arsenal, not at the top. Any guy lucky enough to go through the course and come out as a designated marksmen carrying an M14 will just smile. No feeling under-gunned there. Thanks to hands-on experience, I'll take anything 7.62x51 (.308) all day long. My M1A has been as reliable a rifle as any. Never missed a beat since '93. 20 rounds, 30 rounds, it doesn't matter. You put a quality rifle in the hands of a proficient marksman and that difference quickly dissolves. A good ole' papaw bolt gun in .308 would be second. Quality glass on top, a good 200 yard zero, its game time.
> 
> And for the record, no reputable marksmen (or sane person) would say that .308 can go a 1000 yards in the hands of anyone but the best. It is not realistic for the limitations of the round. To say anything past that is foolhardy and uninformed. 800 yards is the max effective engagement range, past that you are squeezing and hoping the round doesn't tumble or drift/die. It takes a quality match load (almost always handloaded) to hit that kind of performance. Factor in the type of glass it takes to get out there, just unrealistic. Look to the .300 WinMag for that game. The Army is retooling its M24 for just that caliber in hopes of increasing engagement ranges. They know.


Well, I spent 20 years in the Army and used the M16 in some serious times and don't have a complaint about it. The basic system has been in service for close to 50 years. How long was the M-14 in service as a main battle rifle? 10 years?

The AR-15 works very well for my location, terrain, and for me. As for my devotion to it being "crazy", I call it experience.


----------



## TLock762x51

I was in the military for 15 years, but...I was USAF, never fired a gun in anger, so I can't really weigh in from that vantage point. As a civilian user of the AR-15 for over 30 years, I have a deep appreciation for the advantages that the AR-15/M-16 system offers, though I also understand its limitations. It's not perfect, and it isn't the "one-and-only" answer for every person or every situation.

Sure, soldiers gripe about the M-16/M-4. Guess what? When the U.S. switched from the .30-40 Krag to the Springfield 1903, soldiers griped. When we switched from the Springfield to the M1 "Garand", soldiers griped. When we switched from the M1 to the M-14, yeah...soldiers griped!

FWIW, I've spoken to several Israeli soldiers, and I figure they've used all kinds of small arms, from Mausers and Enfields to AKs and M-4s, and used them in battle, not just on the range. All the Israelis that I spoke to emphatically preferred the M-16, over the AK or even their own Galils ("too heavy", was their response) . When I asked them specifically about the terminal performance of the 5.56 x 45mm, none of them had any complaints, and in fact they all said they felt the 5.56 was a better "stopper" than the 7.62 x 39mm. When I told them that many U.S. shooters were of the belief that the AK round was a superior "stopper", and that the AR round was derisively referred to as a "poodle-shooter" they just shrugged their shoulders, and said they could only comment on their experiences.

Sure, the 7.62 x 51mm is almost certainly a better performer than the 5.56, and has better reach, but if one rarely uses that "extra" reach, and the 5.56 is doing the job performance-wise, you may prefer to have the extra ammo afforded by the 5.56, and you may not want to hump all that extra weight around when carrying a 7.62 x 51mm platform, if its range and "punch" aren't required. Again, terrain and other personal considerations will come into play.

I have ARs, AKs, an M1A, an HK91, and others. SHTF, my fear is that I'll be caught standing in front of my safe...trying to decide between the AR, the M1A, or the HK91. Either that or I'll be trying to cart 2 or 3 of them when I can't decide between them. Either way, it'll be bad!

Oh, by the way...I'll be carrying a rifle, not a shotgun.

Tim


----------



## TR19D

Ah yes, as a main battle rifle. Which the Armed Forces had to cater around a host of issues from Geneva to bean counters. What happened in the last war? The "ex" battle rifle got brought out of retirement because the engagements required more. So there is a shortcoming to the 5.56. The AR platform is fine. Especially in high-speed iterations such as the SR25, or LMT's. But it is really hard to argue to terminal performance of the 5.56, especially when that wasn't even the priority of the committee who adopted it for service use. 

What was your MOS, and when were these times? Just curious what theatre, if there might have been an overlap in our service.


----------



## Notsoyoung

11Bravo.. Infantry. 1974 -1994. Korea along the DMZ, various countries in Africa, the Gulf War. What was yours?


----------



## TR19D

Definitely no overlap then. 19 Delta. Didnt enter service until 2002. Was medically discharged in my second enlistment. Served as a 19D, 1st Armor Div. we deployed with 10th MTN as their BRT. All service was in Iraq, counter mortar, urban recon, worked with a Navy Team for a good piece. We were Infil/Exfil and performed recon with them, even able to run through a few homes. There was a learning experience. ;-) What we "thought" we new was the equivent of a High School diploma. Felt like a Masters Degree when it was all said and done. Lotta trigger time, lot of "fun," never so glad to make it out and sad it wasn't everyone. Had three Bravo4 permanently attached, so there where 28 of us total performing all these tasks for a force of close to 2k. Fast op-tempo. 

So when i comment on the efficacy of the 5.56, it's not from blogs and magazines. Its from seeing no less than 4 rifle calibers at work. Its from seeing first hand results, deploying various loud outs for various jobs, and learning how to judge what was necessary and then know what could actually work. The 5.56 has her merits, but they begin and end at quantity and ease of use. It's not even a fair comparison in terminal ballistics, and there shouldn't be one. Different rounds for different games. That said, given only 1, that will not be the one to fill my stable.


----------



## Notsoyoung

TR19D said:


> Definitely no overlap then. 19 Delta. Didnt enter service until 2002. Was medically discharged in my second enlistment. Served as a 19D, 1st Armor Div. we deployed with 10th MTN as their BRT. All service was in Iraq, counter mortar, urban recon, worked with a Navy Team for a good piece. We were Infil/Exfil and performed recon with them, even able to run through a few homes. There was a learning experience. ;-) What we "thought" we new was the equivent of a High School diploma. Felt like a Masters Degree when it was all said and done. Lotta trigger time, lot of "fun," never so glad to make it out and sad it wasn't everyone. Had three Bravo4 permanently attached, so there where 28 of us total performing all these tasks for a force of close to 2k. Fast op-tempo.
> 
> So when i comment on the efficacy of the 5.56, it's not from blogs and magazines. Its from seeing no less than 4 rifle calibers at work. Its from seeing first hand results, deploying various loud outs for various jobs, and learning how to judge what was necessary and then know what could actually work. The 5.56 has her merits, but they begin and end at quantity and ease of use. It's not even a fair comparison in terminal ballistics, and there shouldn't be one. Different rounds for different games. That said, given only 1, that will not be the one to fill my stable.


I don't live in Afghanistan or terrain even remotely similar. The AR and 5.56 round works great for my purposes and where I live. I didn't give weapon I would like to have, I gave the weapon that I own. Would I go with a M1A over an AR? Yes, but I don't own one. For the price of a M1A I can buy a couple of AR's. Do I think that a 5.56mm is a better round then a 7.62 x 51mm? Hell no, I'm not stupid. BUT, the 5.56 is enough for my purposes, the AR is a good system, and has worked fine for me and many others on this forum for a very long time. I have been saving up for a M1A, so ask this same question in a year.


----------



## BDylan

Rifle. An AR in 5.56 is hard to beat.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Whatever rifle/shotgun I had at the time.


----------



## lgustavus81

I think I would have to take the AK. The wife likes my AR too much!


----------



## sparkyprep

Ok, I've seen this thread grow long legs, so I guess I'll chime in.

IMO, the AR15 platform is the best option for a prepper rifle, especially in 5.56. It is modular, and adaptive. It is the Swiss Army Knife of firearms, as it can be quickly and easily be adapted to fill the needs of many situations. Ammo is light, and plentiful. Mobility marks are high. Low recoil makes it easier to resight onto new targets, or the same target. Many parts are interchangeable with other AR's, and the AR platform is the most common in this country. More modern rifles have come a long way in the durability and reliability departments.

Many talk about the "knock down power" prof the 5.56 round. This same argument is always touted by detractors of the 9mm round. I have the same response to both. Would you want to volunteer to be shot by it? No? That means the round is plenty effective. Sure, there are better rounds out there, but when you combine range of engagement, plus all the added benefits listed above, show me a better prepper rifle. You can't, because there isn't one.

In short, the AR platform, in 5.56, is a jack of ALL trades, but a master of none, which is exactly what a prepper needs when facing the unknown.


----------



## john10001

Depends what kind of SHTF situation but if I lived in a city and it was an economic crash I would want neither. I'd want a handgun instead. Based on Esteban Morales advice from what he went through in Argentina.


----------



## randy grider

I have to agree with sparky prep, the .223 and 9 mm are easy to shoot (no recoil), easy to carry lots of rounds, easy to find ammo (probably the two most popular calibers) If its good enough for the US military , its good enough for anyone.


----------



## Notsoyoung

I do have to admit that I would be tempted to go with my old M1903-A3. It's heavy, if you carry 200 rounds of 30-06 it's a heck of allot heavier then the 200 rounds of .223, it's a bolt action, BUT even though it has iron sites I can really reach out and hit things with it, the 30-06 round can be used to hunt any game in North America without wondering if it is powerful enough, and if a herd of deer decides to pull a kamakazee attack on me and I am out of ammo, it's got a bayonet that looks like a short sword. Like I said, I would be tempted because of the reasons given plus it is one of the most reliable rifles the U.S. Military has ever used as a main battle rifle, but the reality hits and I go back to my AR. 

As I said earlier, that is my choice for now. Hopefully next year I will be able to say that it will be my brand new M1A in 7.62 NATO.


----------



## machinejjh

I'd go with a 5.56 AR as well, if I could only pick one.


----------



## wallyLOZ

My take on the OP's intent is, one long gun for all situations. Both for defense and procurement of food. Here in the Missouri Ozarks I would have to opt for a shotgun. It's versatility makes it a natural for the thick woods. Shot for small game or close in defense, slugs for large game and not so close defense. You won't get a shot over 100 yards in these woods. Shotgun, hands down.


----------



## ApexPredator

SCAR HVY That is a jack of all trades but seriously there is a user variance here too. I have and can handle a .308 easily it fulfills more roles for me than the 5.56. 
Sparky find someone that wants to get shot with a .22 that doesnt exactly mean its got stopping power hell id avoid getting shot with a BB gun those can put an eye out you know.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Oh jeeze I hate these questions..... Its hard to pick but since MrsInor picked for her husband I will pick for me and the wife (do cats count as family members? do they get one too?) 

I would have to choose my 1950 336a 35 Remington and the wifey can have the 12 gauge (with smooth bore and rifled barrels) 
I cast all my own boolits and reload, I have enough powder and primers to last way past my lifetime.

Doc


----------



## pharmer14

At my BOL, you're looking at small game, white tail, bear, and elk. I'd probably go with the shotgun which would take care of the small game for sure. Slugs should also take care of the big game in a pinch (providing you can get close enough to shoot with any level of accuracy). The shotgun would also be good for rattle snakes which we've seen up there.

Then have a bow and arrow for the big game and you're set.

The over/under discussion is interesting as a survival gun. I think I'm going to add one to my arsenal in the coming months/year. I haven't decided on the calibers yet.


----------



## Notsoyoung

wallyLOZ said:


> My take on the OP's intent is, one long gun for all situations. Both for defense and procurement of food. Here in the Missouri Ozarks I would have to opt for a shotgun. It's versatility makes it a natural for the thick woods. Shot for small game or close in defense, slugs for large game and not so close defense. You won't get a shot over 100 yards in these woods. Shotgun, hands down.


This too makes sense to me. My 870 and 1100 both have the multiple choke system that you just screw in the end of the barrel plus I have rifled barrels for both of them that really extends the range on them when shooting sabot rounds. Were there allot of wooded areas where I live I would go with a shotgun. I remember an article in Guns and Ammo years ago where the writer's position was that the real gun that won the West was a shotgun because of it's versatility. I will stick with a rifle because of the area that I live, but I can certainly see how a shotgun would be a logical choice for some.


----------



## sarge1967

I will have a rifle.


----------



## HuntingHawk

If you has 1 gun .... I would force someone to teach me english


----------



## lgustavus81

So. Many. Choices!


----------



## SDF880

That's a tough one but I'm going with my M1A


----------



## Prepadoodle

If I could really only take one, I'm gonna go with my buddy Troy.


----------



## adian

It would be a toss up between my LWRC A5 (5.56) or my REPR (7.62) the REPR has range and knockdown power and is fairly common in both hunting and mil worlds, but the ammo is heavier and harder to carry more. 5.56 is more common. Would just have to take both ha


----------



## Hemi45

lgustavus81 said:


> So. Many. Choices!


Not sure you left enough room on that AR for the toaster and blender


----------



## casual

lgustavus81 said:


> So. Many. Choices!


what type of hand stop is that?


----------



## csi-tech

My Bushmaster M4 and as many topped off window P mags as I can stuff in my pack. I love my Mossberg 500 and my AK 47 but my go to rifle will be the Bushy.


----------



## A J

That is a horribly tough question. It took me more than an hour to decide, good thing the zombies weren't after me!

I'd have to choose one of my '97's in 12ga. (loaded with alternating 00Buck and #4Buck) with a few slugs on the bandoleer.

I like my AR's, but I just haven't shot them as much as the shotguns.

I've knocked 8 plates down in under 10 seconds starting with hands and shotgun empty. I've also broken 25 clay birds from the high house in 30 seconds with the 97.

Boy, that was one tough damn question. (I'd hate leaving my 408cheytac based wildcat in the safe, but I'm NOT carrying that any more than I have to!)

AJ


----------



## lgustavus81

casual said:


> what type of hand stop is that?


That is the Strike Industries angled foregrip. I went with that instead of the Magpul. I see those all the time and thought something different would be nice


----------



## lgustavus81

Hemi45 said:


> Not sure you left enough room on that AR for the toaster and blender


They got back ordered on me!


----------



## Arklatex

lgustavus81 said:


> So. Many. Choices!


Is that a sig pro at the bottom right? If so how do you like it?


----------



## thepeartree

I'm one on the side of the shotgun. It simply fills the role of too many tools. Darn near impossible to mess it up and has the power to stop just about anything. I don't see any situation immediate to shtf that calls for a shot over 100 yards. If there is, then I'd better move closer . My Mossberg 500 has mutiple chokes, too. If there would be one ammo common as dirt, it will be 12 ga.


----------



## Arklatex

There is a company that makes rifle and handgun cartridge adapters for shotguns. I haven't tried it but it's a neat concept.


----------



## lgustavus81

Arklatex said:


> Is that a sig pro at the bottom right? If so how do you like it?


Yep Sigpro 2022 9mm. Just picked it up today actually. Haven't had a chance to put a round through it yet. I have a coworker that has one and I've shot it. Not a bad little piece. I got it for 375 from a local pawn shop. Couldn't pass up that deal!


----------



## adian

lgustavus81 said:


> That is the Strike Industries angled foregrip. I went with that instead of the Magpul. I see those all the time and thought something different would be nice


I like the strike industries myself. I have it on one of my rifles. But I'm going to change over to Fortis on it soon though


----------



## Meangreen

If you have to use a firearm in a situation more than likely it will be real close and in the dark. In most cases a situation when a firearm is needed will follow with consequences for your actions and even in a WTSHTF it will eventually come back to civilized society and you will have to answer to your actions. In most cases justifying a shot from hundreds of yards as self defense would be tough. Think means, ability, and intent. Close in work a shotgun is king.

http://www.pro-patria.us/full_spectrum_shotgun


----------



## Prepadoodle

If you don't mind the weight, it's hard to beat a Swiss Army gun...


----------



## r4fthrs

I think you have to consider the following questions:
1) What firearm do you feel most comfortable/competent with?
2) What type of terrain will you be in? (Wide open vs. Heavy woods)
3) Are you going to use it for perimeter defence or if someone enters you home?
4) do you have to worry about the round penetrating the walls and injuring other members of family/friends?
The answers to those questions will determine the best choice. Of course the best choice is both and becoming competent with both.


----------



## thepeartree

Prepadoodle said:


> If you don't mind the weight, it's hard to beat a Swiss Army gun...


Uhh, yeah. Have you got a spare? I went to buy one, but they were backordered...::clapping::


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

PurpleBeard91 said:


> The title says it all. If you. Had to choose between a rifle or shotgun for a shit has hit the fan weapon what would it be?


I would choose the nuclear option. Me, and my bomb. Mess with me? Lose this part of the state.

Not really. I don't own a nuclear bomb. But really.


----------



## Tennessee

PurpleBeard91 said:


> The title says it all. If you. Had to choose between a rifle or shotgun for a shit has hit the fan weapon what would it be?


I assume you're talking about a SHTF where your bugging out and only can carry one weapon. My plan has always been to take a rifle. Now which rifle do I carry; AK, AR or HK?


----------



## ntxwheels

My Mini14. I can get done what ever needs doing with it.


----------



## exmilitary

Rifle. It has good range. I want to be able to hit something a distance away in shtf.


----------



## KarVer

I have a single shot shotgun so I would want my 243 semi automatic Rifle. But I would be happier with my Brother in Law's semi automatic 12G


----------



## KarVer

The rest of my "Armory" sank in that boating accident. 
Don't know what I might get! Seems most is outa my price range.
Anyone ever hear of a catamount fury 12g?

Maybe a Beretta M9 an A $460.00 MasterPiece Arms MPA Defender 9mm Uzi Clone, or Centurion UC-9 Carbine A 22lr breakdown rifle. Would be good choices...


----------



## Smitty901

Still sticking with the AR. most flexible over all plenty of ammo around. Light enough to carry even with a fair amount of ammo. Effective range covers pretty much ant distance you would need.


----------



## sideKahr

Well, I guess the first couple of months are going to be self defense oriented, so a .223 rifle would be my choice. But only because I live in a heavily populated area of the country. 

After the initial die off, or if you live in a low population area, a hunting arm like a shotgun would have more utility. But you have to survive those first 2 months.


----------



## DerBiermeister

sideKahr said:


> Well, I guess the first couple of months are going to be self defense oriented, so a .223 rifle would be my choice. But only because I live in a heavily populated area of the country.
> 
> After the initial die off, or if you live in a low population area, a hunting arm like a shotgun would have more utility. But you have to survive those first 2 months.


I concur. I love my shotty, but -- just like yesterday when I took it to the range -- put a few boxes through and my shoulder kept me up most of the night. The first days and weeks of the END OF DAYS is going to be a lot of lead flying. So -- If I really have to choose between a rifle and a shotgun, it is going to be my AR.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Must be the energizer bunny, keeps going and going. Not a bad thing though!


----------



## vtwhelen

I live in a rural area so I would choose a pump shot gun with a slug barrel and a variety of chokes and ammo. Most versatile.


----------



## NZKiwi

Ar-15 and this on it 



 ::rambo::


----------



## Doc Holliday

Now that is cool!!!


----------



## James m

Was always interested in those. They had a shotgun under an m4 in the 80's I think it was by knights armament. Similar to an m203? Think it was an 870. I hear they have a new one out but I don't recall the name. Hear its being used.

What's the legality. Can you just buy a kit to attach an 870 to the bottom of your ar. Of course you would need to pay a tax stamp for the shotgun.


----------



## NZKiwi

James m said:


> Was always interested in those. They had a shotgun under an m4 in the 80's I think it was by knights armament. Similar to an m203? Think it was an 870. I hear they have a new one out but I don't recall the name. Hear its being used.
> 
> What's the legality. Can you just buy a kit to attach an 870 to the bottom of your ar. Of course you would need to pay a tax stamp for the shotgun.


Not too sure...sbr tax stamp I believe


----------

